# The Elms, Arbroath, Scotland June '08



## spacepunk (Jun 21, 2008)

Here I am at The Elms Orphanage in Arbroath. Took a while to find the way in and unfortunately my exploring partner for the evening, SmellyCat, was a bit too big to get in. It's a lovely place but covered in Guano and most of the floorboards are rotten.














































Smellycat couldn't get in





Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Smellycat (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for that SP. I didn't fancy getting wedged in though.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting looking place. You do come up with some good 'uns! 
Love that art deco wallpaper and the external pics. Any history on the place?
Cheers


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

This ain't my discovery FL, Wolfism and Alir147 had this one done long before I hit the scene.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Love that art deco wallpaper and the external pics. Any history on the place?


It was built as a mansion for a local linen manufacturer, then became a home for missionaries' children, then it became an council-run orphanage ... finally fell into the hands of a developer who's left it to decay. I've got a bit more history jotted down in a notebook somewhere, and if I ever get this website I'm building finished, it'll have more detail on the Elms. If I ever ...


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

What a lovely looking building. Love the arches down the corridor, and the black footprints walking across the wall, and the car wallpaper. And love the outside of the building. 

Excellent pics, and an excellent find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

